# Winserv 2003 Error question ISA Server?



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone knows about this problem im getting on my ISA Server?

The directory server has failed to update the ADAM serviceConnectionPoint object in the Active Directory. This operation will be retried.

Additional Data 
SCP object DN:
[] 
Error value:
58 The specified server cannot perform the requested operation. 
Server error:
(n/a) 
Internal ID:
3390067 
ADAM service account:
ASK\johans

User Action 
If ADAM is running under a local service account, it will be unable to update the data in the Active Directory. Consider changing the ADAM service account to either NetworkService or a domain account.

If ADAM is running under a domain user account, make sure this account has sufficient rights to update the serviceConnectionPoint object.

ServiceConnectionPoint object publication can be disabled for this instance by setting msDS-DisableForInstances attribute on the SCP publication configuration object.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And have you tried changing it from a local service account to the ones suggested?


----------

